# Has anyone used CBD oil to help with separation anxiety?



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

My Zoey has been experiencing a lot of anxiety lately when I leave her. She has never been like this in the past. I believe its because a lot of changes have been going on in my household. It breaks my heart. I have heard a lot of good things about CBD oil for both humans and our fur babies. I am curious if anyone has used CBD oil for their little fur baby to help reduce anxiety. Peace, Sandra


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Sandra!
I have never used it on my dogs, but I do know that a lot of people on my ibd forum use it with very good results for their dogs ibd.
I think what’s really important is finding one that’s very good quality and not a cheaper version. You might want to do a google search on that.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have not used CBD on the pups, but I have used a CBD salve on my own spine. I have heard that it does help dogs & I agree w/Joanne that it needs to be of highest quality -- pure. I use something called copaiba mixed w/deep blue from do Terra (15 drops of Deep Blue mixed w/30 drops of Copaiba in a roller bottle) also on my spine. I am hesitant to use any thing like this after one of the pups had a reaction to something that was considered safe. I think every dog is different & if your dog is not sensitive, then it may be a good thing. Do not put pure oil on a dog, but put it on a bandana or something like a harness---that is what I do w/the tick spray---as it can burn the skin. That way if there is an issue it can be easily removed. You can also try a difusser w/oil & water to diffuse different oils into the air but start gently in the event of a reaction.
I would also look for sounds (maybe you would not normally hear them) that might be new causing anxiety for your pup. Does she get enough stimulation? I have started to give my two massage---they really like that. I think it helps to have two together so they don't get so lonely if one has to be away for a few hours. Let us know how things go.


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

I am not sure if there are any new sounds that are upsetting her. What I do know is that she runs with me every morning, she runs easily 3-4 miles before I crate her. I put on the white noise machine and classical music before I leave. she has food water, it's like a puppy apartment. I also have the dog sitter come to take her out after 5-6 hours of being crated and she stays with her until I arrive. I then take her for a good 20-30 minute walk or whatever I do or wherever I go I take her. Outside of work, she is with me all the time. This is a new behavior that I am seeing after I am already home with her. It's worrying me. she means everything to me. I am hoping it is anxiety and nothing more serious. I did find a place that sells high-quality CBD oil but since she is so tiny I want to make sure she will be able to tolerate it. I have a Doctor's appointment on the 4th. Hopefully, it is just anxiety and the CBD oil will get the thumbs up. I will keep you posted. If you think of anything else please let me know. I appreciate it so much. Thank you...Sandra


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Sanlyd, I would suggest getting a sachet of Lavender and placing it under her crate bedding. Lavender is a natural scent used for relaxation for people and dogs.


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

Thank you, Marina, I actually have lavender and will try that tomorrow. I knew it was good for people but I had no idea about dogs. Thank you.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Sanlyd, What form is the lavender in? If it’s oil, you will need to dilute it. Start with a very small amount. Dog’s olfactory are 100x stronger than humans. It’s rare but dogs can have an allergic reaction too. Infusion is not recommended for dogs. It can be deadly. I’m not sure if it applies to lavender infusion or not. If it’s oil dilute it then place a drop or two on a bandanna or handkerchief and place under her crate bedding. If it doesn’t seem to work you can always slowly increase it over time.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My friend's larger dog responds beautifully to CBD oil for anxiety. Like others have said, be sure you're using a high quality oil from a reputable source and following instructions. The owner of Lukas and Berube Healthy Pet Markets recommends this: www.CBDDOGHealth.com


If you're using lavender or any other essential oils, please please please do your homework and use only natural (not synthetic) oils that have been responsibly sourced and researched as safe for dogs. AnimalEO by Dr. Melissa Shelton is the only line of oils that I'm confident meet those requirements. Her website is animaleo.info.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you Maggie, When I suggested the Lavender I was thinking only of a sachet. I never even thought of using essential oils with dogs.


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

As far as the lavender oil I will hold off. I do use high-quality oils but I am not sure it meets the standards for an animal. I would rather be safe than sorry. So thanks for pointing that out. As far as the CBD oil I am glad to hear there has been success with pets but until I have my munchkin checked by the vet and get the okay to use, that too will have to wait. She should be okay for now, the appointment is on the 4th and I am home with her until then. If she is crated it will only be for 2-3 hours tops. I will keep you posted. Thank you, everyone, I really do appreciate your comments, opinions and suggestions. Peace, Sandra


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

I got the okay to use the CBD oil. I just started using it, hopefully, it will help. I am using the brand "Zen Dog and Cool Cats, full Spectrum" I give 25ml 2 x a day. The first dose I give directly into her mouth as I am making it part of our morning grooming. The other 25ml I put in her food. I am very optimistic. As always thanks for your suggestions it is really appreciated. Peace, Sandra


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

I hope you didn’t mean 25 ml. Maybe mg?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler's neurologist okayed NuLeaf CBD oil (they have one for dogs) as approved. I never tried it but keep thinking about it.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandra,

Have you tried a slightly tight sweater or vest or a thundershirt? Some dogs respond really well to the hugging sensation.


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

linfran: The CBD oil full Spectrum is 250mg 1oz/30ml. The dosing is.25ml 2x a day. I did a lot of research on so many products all really good ones and they are all organic. I went with this one because they sell it at our pet store/grooming place and I want to give them my business. 

So far all the thunder-shirts I have found are way too big on her. Any suggested brand?
Thank you, Sandra


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Tyler's neurologist okayed NuLeaf CBD oil (they have one for dogs) as approved. I never tried it but keep thinking about it.


 Sandra & Sue, I looked up the Full Spectrum & I believe you are both talking about the same product?

Sue, how much did Tyler's neurologist suggest you give per day?


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

In regards to the thunder shirt. If your puppy ever grows large enough to wear one, it needs to be placed on the dog BEFORE the fear kicks in. If you know well in advance that thunder and lightning are coming, don’t wait until you hear it. Your dog will have heard it long before you. Also there is a drop in the barometer that occurs hours and hours before a tornado. Your dog can feel the change.


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

yikes, tornados! hopefully, we never ever experience one here in NYC. Zoey is not afraid of thunder, lightning or any loud noises. I was told the thunder shirt can be used for separation anxiety. Is that true? Separation anxiety is my main reason for the CBD oil and also because she is a runner and it supposedly is really good for her joints. I will see over a month's time how she does.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

https://www.chewy.com/thundershirt-anxiety-calming-aid-dogs/dp/41103 A slightly tight sweater might also do the same thing.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sandra, our pups feed off our emotional energy so you may be on to something w/changes going on around her. Try to keep calm yourself & that will help her. Tell yourself that whatever you are facing is temporary & you will get through it. My prayers are w/you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Sandra & Sue, I looked up the Full Spectrum & I believe you are both talking about the same product?
> 
> Sue, how much did Tyler's neurologist suggest you give per day?



As I recall it was just 2 drops a day.


----------



## StrikingGinger (Feb 11, 2020)

I've never given my pets CBD oil for separation anxiety, but I have for standard anxiety/overstimulation and it has helped calm them down. I'm guessing it would help with separation as well, only one way to find out. Please let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## SladeMeza (15 d ago)

I'm sorry to hear that Zoey has been experiencing a lot of anxiety lately. I have also read about the potential benefits of using CBD oil to help reduce anxiety in humans and animals alike. I hope you are able to find a safe and effective solution for Zoey.


----------



## KimoraFletcher (15 d ago)

Hi Sandra, I'm sorry to hear that your Zoey has been experiencing anxiety lately. I understand the heartache it can bring when our fur babies are not feeling their best. I haven't used CBD oil for my own fur baby, but I've heard from people I know who have used it with great success. Make sure to speak with your vet before trying it and ask them for any recommendations. I hope everything works out for both you and Zoey. I just read an interesting article on Orlandomagazine.com about the benefits of CBD oil for dogs. You may want to check it out. It goes over the pros and cons of CBD oil and offers some tips on how to use it safely.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have used CBD oil to help w/separation anxiety but it did not work---I still missed my dogs so much! 😜🤣🤣


----------

